# Platinum flakes



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this forum.

Everyone has seen thoes little tourist vials of Gold flakes. Does anyone know where I can get a vial of Platinum flakes?

Thanks.
Jack


----------



## ChucknC (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a word of warning, the vials of Pt flakes that I have seen don't contain any Pt. Most of them are aluminum or nickle shavings in oil. 
Buyer beware.

Chuck


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2008)

You can make your own by using ammonium formate and platinum. I forget exactly how it is done, but I am fairly sure that if you control the conditions just right, you can get a Pt mirror to deposit on your glassware. I've done this with palladium and silver before, but never platinum (it's hell to remove). You can easily scrape most of the platinum off with a stirring rod, giving you nice shiny flakes.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 5, 2008)

As a 1st trial I would boil saturated
solutions of both and mix together.
(But I expect more black sponge so
try only little ammount).


----------

